# HTML Formular über Link befüllen,absenden



## wizo99 (16. Oktober 2006)

hi
ich habe folgendes problem
ich möchte von einer asp web applikation eine fremde seite aufmachen und dort nach bestimmten dingen suchen lassen
wie schaffe ich es das formular auf der fremden seite zu befüllen und auch den submit button automatisch auszuführen
bis jetzt hatte ich mit

```
http://.../bla?Openform&XX=1
```
oder so keinen erfolg
im netz hab ich bis jetzt auch irgendwie keine dokumentation oder irgendwas gefunden wie man sowas machen könnte
bitte um hilfe


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht, ob, und wenn ja, wie sich Dein Vorhaben umsetzen lässt (wenn, dann aber nur mit einer client- oder serverseitigen Scriptsprache und nicht mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML), dennoch möchte ich Dich als neu registriertes Forumsmitglied darauf hinweisen, daß in diesem Forum großer Wert auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung in den Beiträgen gelegt wird, nachzulesen in der Netiquette Nr.15.


----------



## Christopher Perrin (21. Oktober 2006)

Hi wizo99,

die einfachste Möglichkeit die mir einfällt ist, herauszufinden wie die Textfelder und die Seite, an die das Formular gesendet wird, heißen. Dann sendest du einfach selber, ohne denzwischenschritt über das Original Formular, per Post oder Get an diese Seite.

Eine andere Möglichkeit fällt mir im moment auch nicht ein

Mfg

Christopher


----------

